# Pad Printing



## MACLOGISTICS (Jul 5, 2007)

I am located in Montreal, Canada and I am looking for a pad printing machine to do tagless printing. Does anyone know of a company that I purchase one from?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw that All American Supply (preferred vendor) sells one..

All American Hot Stamping


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of volume? There are a number of manual presses available. I have a Reisch auto press, but it is probably overkill unless you need high volume.


----------



## MACLOGISTICS (Jul 5, 2007)

I am looking at 15,000 units a month to start.


----------

